# Nik Collection



## brian09223 (Nov 19, 2014)

I heard Google Nik is going to upgrade Nik Collection. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 19, 2014)

It's correct, though it looks like a set of bug fixes rather than anything more significant.

John


----------



## HEGOM (Dec 25, 2014)

May i ask please, if somebody has some troubles with exposure 6 and windows 8.1  64 bit? When i invoke it from lightroom for editing some tif or raw, i get an error when i close it to return to lightroom. In few words, it says it cant access the folder to write down the edited picture. It happens even running exposure 6 as stand alone. It doesnt happen with no other Nick's plugin. Silver effex pro or colour effects, works fine on the same folders. I run as administrator and it looks like its everything ok with authorization. Somebody can help please? Thankyou in advance!


----------

